# S.A.D



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Has officially set in and it's only the 2nd. We've had below freezing temps for three days straight and I haven't seen green in weeks. Come on March!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just two more months. You could watch Ware videos of him mowing his backyard.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

g-man said:


> Just two more months. You could watch Ware videos of him mowing his backyard.


Gonna be shame when he kills off the good grass :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:bandit:


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

How soft is that Bermuda? I often wonder why I live up north. I don't know if it's because it's where my family is or that I enjoy my clay soil and TTTF.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> How soft is that Bermuda? I often wonder why I live up north. I don't know if it's because it's where my family is or that I enjoy my clay soil and TTTF.


That's actually PRG cut at 3/4". I overseeded my back yard with it this fall. There is dormant Bermuda underneath it. Here is my thread about it.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Below freezing for three days? Can't wait until March?? That's nothing!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

:thumbup: 


stotea said:


> Below freezing for three days? Can't wait until March?? That's nothing!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

stotea said:


> Below freezing for three days? Can't wait until March?? That's nothing!


It is above zero today...feels like a heat wave compared to last weeks below zero temperatures.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> It is above zero today...feels like a heat wave compared to last weeks below zero temperatures.


Haha, I thought the exact same thing yesterday. Forecast is showing wind chills as high as 22F for me this coming Sunday. It's gonna be amazing!


----------

